

Inside the mind of the man who fired Steve Jobs - pavlov
http://www.electricpig.co.uk/2011/06/16/exclusive-inside-the-mind-of-the-man-who-fired-steve-jobs/

======
michaelpinto
I find it sad that this will be the one thing that John Sculley will be
remembered for at the end of the day. I'm the biggest Steve Jobs fan in the
universe, but it has to be noted that Apple did some great things with Sculley
as CEO. For starters he grew the company to billions of dollars in sales and
made the Mac a real product that would replace the Apple II (Commodore never
pulled this off with the Amiga and the C64). Not only that but Apple did some
amazing innovative work: the first PDA, HyperCard, CD-ROMs/Multimedia, built-
in sound cards, built-in microphones, standard color displays, etc.

